# [VZW] [CWMR] CWMR 6.0.0.8 => Unreliable Backups?



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi - I am running CWMR 6.0.0.8 on my VZW GS3.

I have performed a few CWMR backups as I have been goofing around with CM10 ROMs.

I have noticed that some of the backups I created don't restore properly. I have seen a "backup corrupted" type error, and a "Couldn't restore /data" type error.

Are these known issues? I have never had problems with CWMR creating bad backup images in the past.

Also, is there a way for me to report these problems, if they aren't already reported?

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

try the new 6.0.1.0


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Chakra said:


> try the new 6.0.1.0


Hi, Chakra - In retrospect, I was probably seeing these issues on CWMR 6.0.1.0. I thought I had flashed that originally, but I saw Version 6.0.0.8 listed when I went into Recovery Mode. I reflashed 6.0.1.0 using EZ-Recovery 2.0, and the version still shows up as 6.0.0.8.

AzJazz


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Im running CWM 6.0.1.0 I downloaded from http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/d2vzw/ and when I make a back up I get this: "Error finding an appropriate backup handler." Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I couldn't backup at all. Fail to find location or whatever. Got too pissed off and frustrated with it so I flashed back to stock based ron.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

